# The riddle guessing game



## Clinton Girkin (Sep 5, 2009)

Here's how the game works. Someone asks  a question about themselves, then someone guesses. If the guess is wrong, the asker gives a hint.


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay. You start so we get a feel for how it works.


----------

